# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 19 )



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

*At what point did you decide to pursue woodworking as a full-time career? What made you take that leap? Were there fears and doubts you had to overcome? What were they?.... *



**

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Esteemed members, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the robots too...


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *At what point did you decide to pursue woodworking as a full-time career? ...*



I didn't. So am I supposed to not answer? 

Oh I get it this question is just for Colin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS (May 8, 2016)

Why? That would take all the fun out of it. Besides I couldn't afford to do it full time if I didn't have some other income.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2016)

What kind of question is that? How you supposed to afford all the spendy little pieces of wood to play with, without a real job?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Wow tough crowd...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 8, 2016)

I saw a sign the other day that said, " How do you become a millionaire in woodworking? Start out as a billionaire. "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (May 8, 2016)

Who came up with this question? A career. You are fired. JACK

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

I agree with all the above- I am retired- had a real job- do NOT want another. I agree with @Tclem .............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2016)

Ok, throw that question out and choose another so we can all have a chance at answering, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Who came up with this question? A career. You are fired. JACK





Mike1950 said:


> I agree with all the above- I am retired- had a real job- do NOT want another. I agree with @Tclem .............





woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, throw that question out and choose another so we can all have a chance at answering, lol.




Whowzers- we have an insurrection - Words hurt us    we want new words.  :shitdisturbin:............

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree with @Tclem



I believe we have a WoodBarter first. I don't believe we have ever seen those 3 words preceeding a Tclem tag before. Mike, are you feeling okay buddy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I believe we have a WoodBarter first. I don't believe we have ever seen those 3 words preceeding a Tclem tag before. Mike, are you feeling okay buddy?



Revolt makes for strange times...............

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

Marc has done an excellent job on QOTW thus far. I'd go so far as to say perfect job. But in keeping with the times of PCZTOSAYOP (Politically Correct Zero Tolerance One Strike And You're Out Policy) I make the following motions:


Fire him from QOTW duties
Ban him from WB
Remove all his content
Seize all his wood and tools
Sell them and use money to hire a professional QOTW craftsman
Send him to the guillotine 
Spread his ashes in a pig sty
I would suggest we also ban anyone who mentions him in a post but I think that's a tad harsh.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Marc has done an excellent job on QOTW thus far. I'd go so far as to say perfect job. But in keeping with the times of PCZTOSAYOP (Politically Correct Zero Tolerance One Strike And You're Out Policy) I make the following motions:
> 
> 
> Fire him from QOTW duties
> ...



I sorta like the seizing part- Let's add @Kevin to this rebellion now that we have some ironclad rules to go by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

PS. I do agree coming up with something every week is tough- he has done a good job- Hell I came up with a suggestion for one week and it exhausted my list of ideas......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Marc has done an excellent job on QOTW thus far. I'd go so far as to say perfect job. But in keeping with the times of PCZTOSAYOP (Politically Correct Zero Tolerance One Strike And You're Out Policy) I make the following motions:
> 
> 
> Fire him from QOTW duties
> ...


I say hang him up and beat him with pm blanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I say hang him up and beat him with pm blanks



Your PM blanks- folks don't like ta buy the bloody ones...........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (May 8, 2016)

Woodworking is a great HOBBY for a lot of us. I was fortunate to receive a lathe as an anniversary gift an as they say, the rest s history

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2016)

I'm not offended by the query-- I read it more as a "_what if?" _Type ofquestion. There's only a few that I know of on the forums that do woodworking as their avocation. If I knew _way earlier _what I know now, I think I'd have considered giving it a shot. That's being said after learning/getting the equipment and learning how to use it.
But being a "Doc" is hard to give up-- in the present. Maybe a third career for me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

David Hill said:


> I'm not offended by the query...



No one else is either. But it is definitely not a _what if_ question.


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2016)

@Kevin -- that's what I get for doing things before the first cup or three....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Your PM blanks- folks don't like ta buy the bloody ones...........


It's a new species of bloodwood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Excuse me but I get the wood and tools!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Excuse me but I get the wood and tools!



Look guys she doesn't yet know about our TEWTRU (tactical emergency wood & tool raiding unit) .....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 8, 2016)

Back on point as much as I think I would like working wood full time I have ruined a couple good hobbies by turning them into jobs, especially the recording studio. I am pretty content with hobby status!

Now onto Marc, I love my pencil!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2016)

There are a few of us here...........

About three years ago my turning hobby had been getting bigger and bigger and someone came to me to work up some samples for a corporate event. Didn't expect much out of it, made the samples then got a visit from the director of their department abd she asked for 10 of one style, fifty of another and then 1000 of the last style. I quietly crapped myself, and asked when they need them. 9 1/2 weeks they said. Abd to top it off, I was working from green lumber. My wife looked at me, said go for it. And I got the tree had it milled and started cutting and drying blanks. Once I was ready to turn gave two weeks notice at my day job and off we went. Bought the laser to engrave instead of subcontracting that out since it was about the same cost abd if own the machine. At the end I had a big check and no day job do I bought a nice little building cheap and for the last 2 1/2 years been trying to make a go of it. Learning new skills, New items, and always with the support of my wife. Would I do it again? Probably. Would I do it differently? A few little things yes.

Reactions: Great Post 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2016)

I've considered something in the field as a future second career. I've thought about retail tool or wood sales as a possibility. The only problem is that I don't think I've saved(or will ever save) enough money to survive a career in retail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2016)

And the fears and doubts? Many and daily. My wife just keeps cheering, I just work harder. If nothing else, should I decide to go back to working for the man I'll have one well equipped place to play in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 8, 2016)

Seriously though, I think about it constantly. I like my day job, but it takes up 60-70 hours a week, and I'm getting too old for that. We have 8 years before our house is paid for, kid graduates college next year (hopefully). Maybe in a few years I can give it serious consideration. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 8, 2016)

Your wife kicks major booty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> There are a few of us here...........
> 
> About three years ago my turning hobby had been getting bigger and bigger and someone came to me to work up some samples for a corporate event. Didn't expect much out of it, made the samples then got a visit from the director of their department abd she asked for 10 of one style, fifty of another and then 1000 of the last style. I quietly crapped myself, and asked when they need them. 9 1/2 weeks they said. Abd to top it off, I was working from green lumber. My wife looked at me, said go for it. And I got the tree had it milled and started cutting and drying blanks. Once I was ready to turn gave two weeks notice at my day job and off we went. Bought the laser to engrave instead of subcontracting that out since it was about the same cost abd if own the machine. At the end I had a big check and no day job do I bought a nice little building cheap and for the last 2 1/2 years been trying to make a go of it. Learning new skills, New items, and always with the support of my wife. Would I do it again? Probably. Would I do it differently? A few little things yes.



I never tire of hearing your story. Colin you embody that small sliver of the spirit that stills keeps us great as a culture. I often fall into the same line of thinking that the "American dream" is dead and gone, but as we all know it is not. All we need is a Colin sprinkled here and there to remind us. 

We actually have many on this forum even though their craft choice might not have been woodworking. Did you notice I side-stepped the "C" word? You all know that I often criticize the monkeys that are running this country, and I often disagree with anyone that says this is the best place in the world to live, but about 95% of the other places on the map are worse places to live! 

Unless you want the offgrid lifestyle and I respect them even more than "us". That new member living in Alaska ... we need to check up on him he doesn't have anyone to talk to. I'm not making one of my usual jokes we ought to have a phone chain where volunteers csll him once a week and then they give a report of what and how he is doing. It's the woodbarter way. 

@ripjack13 would you mind spearheading this? That guy is the ultimate woodworker living off the land like he does.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Sure....


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never tire of hearing your story. Colin you embody that small sliver of the spirit that stills keeps us great as a culture. I often fall into the same line of thinking that the "American dream" is dead and gone, but as we all know it is not. All we need is a Colin sprinkled here and there to remind us.
> 
> We actually have many on this forum even though their craft choice might not have been woodworking. Did you notice I side-stepped the "C" word? You all know that I often criticize the monkeys that are running this country, and I often disagree with anyone that says this is the best place in the world to live, but about 95% of the other places on the map are worse places to live!
> 
> ...



Thank you Kevin, a lot of days I wonder what the hell I was thinking but I'll either make it or go down swinging. Eventually I hope to build our retirement home as close to off grid as I can around here but that's a few years down the road. Hell, I'm just 41 so hopefully I've got a few years left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> And the fears and doubts? Many and daily. My wife just keeps cheering, I just work harder. If nothing else, should I decide to go back to working for the man I'll have one well equipped place to play in.



Fears and doubts.... Went into biz in the 80's -was just going to do small work and patch work, 5 yrs later I was my suppliers 3rd best customer in the state. But the fears and doubt always kept me hungry and competitive - they never really went away for the 25 years of ups and downs that are inherent in being self employed but I would do it again - gives you a certain independence some stubborn folks require............

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------

